
How close are you to the top 1%? - zeeshanm
http://money.cnn.com/calculator/pf/income-rank/
======
dudul
I always found that using salary without context is meaningless. Someone
making $150,000/yr in SF won't have the same lifestyle as someone with the
same salary in the middle of Arkansas.

